# My keyboard collection



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Korg Minilogue XD
Korg Prologue 16
Akai Mk Pro Mini
Kawaii Baby Grand
Young Chang Upright

Missing * Digital Yamaha PGX series and Arturia Minilab


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Those Korgs are amazing.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice view from your condo.


----------

